# Can I pressure can already cooked beef stew?



## GreenMother (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi gang - question for the wise ones out there - can I pressure can already cooked beef stew, or will it turn into unpalatable mush? All the recipes I'm seeing start with raw ingredients. Thanks for your help!


----------



## GreenMother (Mar 15, 2013)

Okay - think I found my own answer. Pretty much it would turn to mush. And my stew is probably too thick to properly can. So into the freezer it goes. I'm going to have to try the Ball recipe though - just to see how it tastes.


----------



## StaceyS (Nov 19, 2003)

I have canned leftovers that were already cooked and did not mind the results, in fact I loved the convenience of having a jar to grab off the shelf, but yes, it is a bit softer (but not baby food lol)


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Try the Ball recipe, I think canned stew is one of the best uses of canning! Great flavor and nothing seems overcooked or mushy as stew is always cooked and cooked. I usually add a pint of potatoes and sometimes green beans to a quart of stew.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

I use the BBB recipe, just add thickening when I open it. If I had been in your shoes with leftover stew that I wanted to put up-----probably would have thinned it a bit then pressure canned it....and if it turned to mush? I would have used it to thicken the BBB stew when I opened it


----------

